# Price check on 96G Police Issue please?



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I stopped at my local gun store yesterday (mom and pops shop) and seen they had a gun they were getting ready to put out. I only got a quick look so I don't have all the details on it. It was a 96 G (blued) had night sites and the sighn they were making for it said Ploice Issue. I did happen to see the box it came in as well and it had a picture of a ploice shield on the front and it said police issue (in yellow) around the shield. I'm pretty sure the price that they were putting on it was $599.00 plus tax. Good price or not? Thanks for any infomation on this firearm.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If it is new in the box with a full factory guaranty. That's about what they are selling for. I don't know if you could find that model at a gun show. If you could you might save another $50.00 bucks on it. Good luck.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks Baldy I appreciate it. Decisions, decisions it's that or the Px4. One or the other will be in layaway this weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello Mr.Grey-Wolf I have shot the PX4 and it is a fine weapon for sure. My ex-son in law has one and I have shot it several times. On the whole Beretta makes a very good quality weapon. I would say you will be pleased with either one. Good luck on your choice.


----------

